# Move to Corfu



## ju.me (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi 
I am planning a move to Corfu in a year or two.
Currently downsizing to a decent little investment property that I intend to rent out for approx £700-£800 pcm.
I am hoping to find a cheap -ish long term rental on Corfu and use my rental income from UK and my tiny pension (approx £300 pcm) to live on.
I do not want a car.
Does this sound feasible?
Any comments/suggestions much appreciated.


----------

